# BOL Do You Actually Hav One



## Desert Marine

Bug out Location (BOL) do you actually have one? Are you actively involved with yours? If you don't have one is a BOL in your immediate plans?


----------



## Desert Marine

I started this thread, so I'll post first!

I actually have several locations in the USA and one International. To be very frank and honest my preference is for my International BOL due to no-taxes from the local government and the ALL year weather is very nice. 

I personally define my BOL as being away from city life at least 30 to 40 miles. I've turned my BOL into a viable business, that's benefiting my family, survivalists, preppers now as well as in the future if or when the SHTF or TEOWAWKI we will still be making a living.

My Philosophy (I need to add this to my signature :razz "Hope for the best and prepare for the worst!"

Semper Fi
Desert Marine
Troy B


----------



## Piratesailor

Good topic. It will depend on the events, etc but my primary BOL is my sailboat. It's fully prepared, world capable and independent. It can sustain us for 4+ weeks. For land in the US I have two places both at elevation but not as prepared as the boat.


----------



## Comegetme

I have a 15 acre farm I can head to if need be. It's prepared to support a group of about 3 families and become a thriving business when SHTF. did I mention all the goodies their to defend it? .308, .22, .410, .12 :greenammocan:


----------



## Lattice

We are sitting on a little over seven hundred acres. Our house is not easily noticed from the roads. But even still we have a couple BOLs. Two are on our property. A few of my friends in town do the prepping thing as well and we worked something out for them to have this as our BOL. We built two small cabins with them. Then I have a friend down south with some land that we inactivly prep on.


----------



## Desert Marine

Comegetme said:


> I have a 15 acre farm I can head to if need be. It's prepared to support a group of about 3 families and become a thriving business when SHTF. did I mention all the goodies their to defend it? .308, .22, .410, .12 :greenammocan:


Wow that's a nice set-up. I too live by a body of water near the Red Sea. This might be something that I will consider for an alternative BOL. Fuel here is very cheap and I already used Wind/Solar for my power requirements. The only draw back for me is that the Red Sea's water is salt and my Berkey wouldn't work in that situation. Would you care to make any suggestions on to bring this idea to fruition?


----------



## Desert Marine

Lattice said:


> We are sitting on a little over seven hundred acres. Our house is not easily noticed from the roads. But even still we have a couple BOLs. Two are on our property. A few of my friends in town do the prepping thing as well and we worked something out for them to have this as our BOL. We built two small cabins with them. Then I have a friend down south with some land that we inactivly prep on.


Sound wonderful Lattice. How much of that land is wooded (if any) does it offer a great deal of coverage? How close to the city? Is your BOL off grid as well?


----------



## Lattice

About a third of it is woodland. We're off the main road a good ways, down a private road. half way in between two towns. No we aren't completely off the grid. But would get by without it if we had to.


----------



## Verteidiger

We have a bug out location out in the boonies. 15 miles from nearest town, 50 miles from nearest city. We do have water, sewer, natural gas and phone, but no cable or Internet. Can go off the grid if need arises but prefer to be on in normal times.

After that, we hit the forest -- but that is another story.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

We have lived at our BOL for more than a decade now. A small homestead in a rural area.


----------



## nadja

We have lived on our bol for over 16 years now, solar, wind and back up gennies. About 26 miles from the nearest town, didn't even get a real phone for the first 8 years or so. Last 6 miles to my place are old wagon trails in the dirt of course. Trees and game


----------



## Lucky Jim

Piratesailor said:


> ..my primary BOL is my sailboat. It's fully prepared, world capable and independent. It can sustain us for 4+ weeks..


Yay, I found this pic on the net, i'd like a boat like this so's I could hole up down a tranquil backwater til the mayhem in the cities dies down..


----------



## Desert Marine

rice paddy daddy said:


> We have lived at our BOL for more than a decade now. A small homestead in a rural area.


You've got me on a couple years. But I basically live on each of my BOL depending on the time of the year.


----------



## whoppo

multiple, in three different directions within a 300 mile radius.
All with nearby water, woodland cover, plant-able soil, private road access and defensible locations.
All suitable for just us or for a reasonably sized group.
Great for long weekend motor-home getaways too


----------



## Survivalmom

I currently have one state side bol and one bol back in my home country. My first bug out location is approximately 50 miles from home up in the mountains, we have solar power and regular power, have water, no sewer we have an out house, wood stove, hidden in the middle of a tree farm could easily go off the grid. Only a few other people live up here and they are peppers also, but they like about 3 miles from us. There is a logging road that goes through here but I am not to worried about it. Our driveway isn't easily spotted and looks like a logging road if seen at all but it is pretty hidden. Oh yea and I currently in the process of buying a shipping crte to store my food in up here.


----------



## Desert Marine

Lucky Jim said:


> Yay, I found this pic on the net, i'd like a boat like this so's I could hole up down a tranquil backwater til the mayhem in the cities dies down..


Aww man that boat is sweet. Now I am really thinking about setting up a BOB (Bug out Boat). I love the water scene. If in a nice area could be a reliable source for fish as well Use my solar oven for cooking and it's on.


----------



## Smitty901

We will ride it out here 110 acers. two houses wells with easy to get to water enough wood working on more planting. The site has long been readied so the pits and route for concealed and cover movements blend in everything is range marked.
Fruit trees .
We have a group of about 25 to thirty that will locate here all with needed skills. Most of the men are current or past infantry. couple of the women also served.
Think we have the defense covered well. Supply and longer term food production should be fine all farm back round here.


----------



## RaigenB

We live on about 35 acres of land, most of it is wooded but not too thick. We don't currently have a BOL but it would be nice if we could build something here, maybe have one of those shipping crates buried underground? We have plenty of farm ground and as of right now we have chickens lol I'd like to get more farm animals but my dad isn't too fond of that idea. I'm really trying to get them more into prepping. We live 5 min from a VERY small town, it only has a small gas station, about 30 min both ways from larger towns. The closest city is probably Indianapolis and it is like 2 hours away.
Since i am only a college student, I find it hard to have a whole lot of money to get many prepping tools/food/supplies. That's one reason why I want him to want to prep. He wants to get a generator, and he likes the idea of having a rain barrel. So I suppose he's doing better! lol


----------



## jgriner

I want to buy a house with some property, but until then my mom/step dad has 40 acres unfortunately it's all flat and open. But it does have a well. So it would be good until it really HITS THE FAN. 

My dad's side of the family has a few acres out east ky, all wooded, mostly used for camping that will have to do, just hate its 6 hours away.


----------



## Piratesailor

Lucky Jim said:


> Yay, I found this pic on the net, i'd like a boat like this so's I could hole up down a tranquil backwater til the mayhem in the cities dies down..


Great canal/ river boat. The great loop and offshoots would give you plenty of space to roam and also to stay under cover or hide if needed. You need to think about storage, water capacity, fuel, etc. fishing is great for food. Myself, I'd look at a trawler type boat. Roomy, comfortable economical yet powerful with one or two diesels. Also you can load a trawler down with a ton of supplies... Literally. Single engine trawler is the best. A decent trawler will also take you to the islands or parts south too. And lastly, great deck space for enough solar and wind to be completely self sufficient.


----------



## Desert Marine

Quite a few people here have a BOL and/or are homesteading or living on theirs. Those who aren't living on the BOL are you actively maintaining your BOL? Do you regularly practice your evacuation plans on getting to your BOL? Do you have multiple routes planned? How about food alternatives after your short term preps are exhausted? What will you eat? Any defensive bobby-traps in place? How about food, medical supplies and other essential items? Are they hidden and concealed? Are you prepared to take in outside "guest" on even unplanned family members?

These questions are food for thought..have you thought about any of them? Come on add to the list. Maybe someone reading this has thought about any of them. What have you planned for?


----------



## Fuzzee

Yep, a few. But not telling your where though.


----------



## Desert Marine

Fuzzee said:


> Yep, a few. But not telling your where though.


lol if you did it would be a BOL would it?


----------



## Alaska

My entire state is a BOL


----------



## Desert Marine

Alaska said:


> My entire state is a BOL


Hey Alaska You got that write. One of the only things that stopped for me actually considering Alaska is my wife doesn't do well in extremely cold environments. Other than that I would have given that wilderness some serious consideration.


----------



## Cain

Where I live. I live with my family on a small patch of land. We would probably grow a few acreage of crops if SHTF, have a 24/7 guard shift, and I'd probably try to get at least 15-20 others to join us that are competent and have viable skills. My main concern isn't really food (10 acres of food can feed a lot of people, especially if you add in the hunting, trapping, fishing, etc) it's defense. Cause people can be ruthless when hungry and bandits are not going to be very easy to fight off. I guess I'll just have to get very accurate with my .300 lol.


----------



## Smitty901

We know that we can consolidate 25-30 others in the location with easy and support twice that. The ones that we know will be here know how to get in if they are late.
They are all people that bring something to the table most bring many skills. They are also proven to be hard working people.
They have skills that will be of real value in defending what is ours and would not be their first time in a fight for their lives. We share blood in some cases in others we have spilled it together.
That means a lot if it even came to locking down.


----------



## jgriner

I dont know about your bol, but i hope its as safe as mine.


----------



## Desert Marine

Smitty901 said:


> We know that we can consolidate 25-30 others in the location with easy and support twice that. The ones that we know will be here know how to get in if they are late.
> They are all people that bring something to the table most bring many skills. They are also proven to be hard working people.
> They have skills that will be of real value in defending what is ours and would not be their first time in a fight for their lives. We share blood in some cases in others we have spilled it together.
> That means a lot if it even came to locking down.


I am convinced (to some degree) that each of us will fair better by having some type of support on our BOL, whether that is extended family or maybe liked minded friends. I'm not saying that we have to have mega numbers, one must be able to defend his/her BOL and you can't do that for the most part by being a Lone Ranger. We will also benefit from having people with us who have valued added skills.


----------



## Smitty901

Desert Marine said:


> I am convinced (to some degree) that each of us will fair better by having some type of support on our BOL, whether that is extended family or maybe liked minded friends. I'm not saying that we have to have mega numbers, one must be able to defend his/her BOL and you can't do that for the most part by being a Lone Ranger. We will also benefit from having people with us who have valued added skills.


 Security will be a 24/7 thing it takes numbers to cover that. Everyone will have a part in Security duty. A well defend position can hold off many attackers. You can then turn to the offense if need be. That is where have a percentage of your group experienced in that area. 
Having those bases covered allows you to devote more energy to the day today work of feeding and caring for each other. Basic stuff you take ground you defend ground you set up house keeping to remain on that ground.


----------



## bennettvm

Yes, I have two. I work about 30 minutes from my house. If something happens they are to pack up and go to our first location and wait 1 week for me to get there. Then we move another 50 miles into the mountains from there.


----------



## hardcore

View attachment 1217


the front gate to my bol.

one way end, no way out


----------



## Ripon

Inherited my BOL about 4 years ago now since dad left it to me. My dear sweet dad bought rail road parcels that were let go in the 70's for 1/20th of what they sale for today. He bought each of his five kids one, but the three girls had no interest and offered them to my brother and I for our share of his CA home. God I miss my pop but I'm so thankful he bestowed this to me. My wife and I will move in next Nov barring a bug out event ahead of time. We travel there every other weekend now and are building, digging, planting, and exploring. The only thing I don't like is the BLM neighboring parcels but it is what it is.


----------



## AsteroidX

Yes. Its off grid. But far away from my Bug In spot so I have to be prepared for a long journey to get to it. But its a perfect spot so Im not giving up on it as a BoL. It has a homestead already built, HAMM, hunting, fishing and 20 miles from the nearest ranch with one dirt road as access.


----------



## Gman303

I have 3, 2 with 20+ acres, one of which has year round gardening, solar, and livestock


----------



## Lucky Jim

My tent is my bugout location. If things get too rough in the city I'll just cycle out to somewhere like this with my camping gear and a ruck full of food to last a few weeks, then go back to the city after the zombs have eaten each other..


----------



## Condor

I bought my home with the purpose of it being my bug in location. It's a rural location with 3 acres of ground on a country back road. It's a smaller home, around 1100 square feet with a detached two car garage and workshop space. Very well insulated, it can be efficiently heated and cooled. Well and septic. The commute to work is one hour. I've been slowly upgrading, clearing land, fencing, in order to make it a safe & secure place to be. I have a 10' x 40' raised bed, enclosed garden area (squirrels tore up my tomatoes and corn one year, although I did get some of that back in the stew pot), two raised beds with blueberries and strawberries and will be putting in two apple and two peach trees this spring. I also have 250 gallons of water storage for the food production. Big project for 2013 will be solar panels on the garage roof, which faces due South, with battery backups and tying it in to the house power.


----------



## longrider

Wow. My eyes are green with envy. I only have vague notions of bug out locations. A close one in actuallity, but to get further from the Twin Cities (94 miles away), I would have to really travel to an area I'm not familiar with. I guess I know where I'll be spending part of my vacation this summer. Checking out possible BOLs.
It's true. This is a lifestyle.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Ripon said:


> Inherited my BOL about 4 years ago now since dad left it to me. My dear sweet dad bought rail road parcels that were let go in the 70's for 1/20th of what they sale for today. He bought each of his five kids one, but the three girls had no interest and offered them to my brother and I for our share of his CA home. God I miss my pop but I'm so thankful he bestowed this to me. My wife and I will move in next Nov barring a bug out event ahead of time. We travel there every other weekend now and are building, digging, planting, and exploring. The only thing I don't like is the BLM neighboring parcels but it is what it is.


Very cool Ripon, I admire your respect for you father that left you that.


----------



## Carp614

We have a rendezvous point less than 30 miles away (we already live 40 miles from city center). The ultimate BOL is approximately 70 miles away with extended family that owns good bottom land with several high flow water sources, lots of wild life, and even more know how.


----------



## Blademaker

Yes, in the North GA mountains.


----------



## whoppo

Three...each in a different direction and each under a half a tank of gas away .


----------



## Nuklhed

I don't have one, chiefly because there is lots of forest ground around me!


----------



## PrepConsultant

We are actually moving to our BOL in the next few weeks. We have been going out to Montana for quite some time and finally decided to make it permanent. Instead of just going out there on occasion and getting things ready, we are going to do it while living there. We are about 60 miles from the nearest town and WAAY off the beaten track. We are on the grid right now but will be working to get everything set up to be off grid by the end of the year hopefully. Our property borders a friends 60,000+ acre ranch with a nice cow/calf operation. So far we have a large garden,several nice root cellars,chickens,sheep and plenty of beef cows. Not to mention all the deer,elk,antelope and bighorn sheep we can hunt. The is a nice flowing stream that flows very well during the year that we are going to try to harness energy from. I am also looking into solar and geothermal heating/cooling systems. I am very knowledgable in msot everything we are doing EXCEPT the natural energery stuff. That part I am just now learing. And man is there a lot to learn..
We are about 60 miles from the nearest small town and it takes almost 2 hours to make that 60 miles is how rought it is to get there. And if you don't have a 4x4 you can forget it unless the conditions are perfect. We are planning to have our own small community with a few family and friends if something were to happen. We have plenty of weapons and ammo and are starting to reload our own now too. I think we are in about the perfect place if the SHTF. All except the COLD winters...lol


----------



## PrepConsultant

I'm also thinking about raising pheasant and quail for a little extra choice in meat.. Plus they are both very tasty...


----------



## northernmaine

I live at my BOL, I can't foresee anything that would make me want to leave, I'm over 300 miles from a major city, we really don't have any natural disasters that would cause us to leave the over 100 acres that are bought and paid for and that can sustain us almost indefinitely. 
We do have a camp on a lake about 30 miles away but there isn't enough land there to grow enough food to live on.


----------



## paraquack

You are lucky. No, let me restate that. You are, smart.


----------



## PaulS

I moved to my new home because it is an ideal location. I have a secondary BOL but it is 6 hours away by car under good conditions and the folks there are a tight-knit group of local church goers. If you don't attend services you aren't part of the group - a potentially deadly situation. Even though we own 105 acres on the south slope of a mountain we would still need the support of the locals and without it we might as well be in a big city with no friends.


----------



## cntryislandboy

Don't have a permeant BOL. Saving up for some land, just not sure where. Even thought of buying a couple pieces of land in a couple different states, and then let the situation dictate where we go. Will try to stay where we are for as long as we can. I can always walk across the street then I"m on base, so I could just go to work building. Not many places safer than a military base, but also a big target at the same time.

I've seen some nice pieces of land within a 4/5 hour drive(one tank of gas), that I considered purchasing, most in New Mexico, not really sure why but something is drawing me there, maybe it's the awesome pizza joint we ate at in Carlsbad. One bad thing about this option is it would just be a chunk of land with nothing on it. Also with having 9 years left in the military the odds of me being stationed else where are good. If I was close to retirement then I would buy this land in a heart beat, and slowly build it up. Would basically build a nice barn/shed type building like the ones they sell at lowes. I'd make it solar power, with wood burning stove. Even though this is my favorite option, I doubt it will ever happen. 

My permeant option would be go to my mother in-laws. It's in BFE South Carolina, only bad thing about 1,500 miles from me. But this is talking total chaos with complete USA rebuild going to happen. 

So that's my current BOL plan, not the best I know, but it's a work in progress.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Posted somewhere else but it is relavant:

Decided to upgrade my get home bag to a larger more comfortable style and purchased this:

Armygear.net -- ILBE Internal-Frame Rucksack + FREE BUCKLE REPAIR SET, MARPAT, USMC Issue

Also decided to get a real multipurpose sleeping bag:

Armygear.net -- Military Modular Sleeping Bags & Compression Sack - GROUND SHIPPING ONLY!!

Once I get these I will repackage my current BOB and post my experiences.


----------

